# Blade is home!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Well just to let you know we have our new pupster home now, he is fab and getting on with Matrix and Logan fantastically!


----------



## LadyLoraella (May 3, 2010)

soooo cute!!! Such a happy looking chappy


----------



## Rhi and Cai (May 11, 2010)

Aww! Such a sweetie! What breed is he? He's gorgeous!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hes so beautiful. wishing you and blade a happy future together thanks for sharing.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww hes stunning! He looks like a good mix of the two breeds aswell!x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is adorable :thumbup: lovely looking pack


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thank you all, he is very gorgeous! But obviously i am very biased as he is my baby!! LOL

He is a german shepherd cross alaskan malamute. :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> He is gorgeous!


Thanks hun! X


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aww he is soooo gorgeous hun congrats on the new addition!!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Aww he is soooo gorgeous hun congrats on the new addition!!!


Thank you. He has such a sweet smily face i can't picture myself ever telling him off!! LOL


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

He's sooo fluffy!!!! How cute =]


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> He's sooo fluffy!!!! How cute =]


Thank you, yes he is like a cross between a seal pup and a polar bear cub! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

On the last photo he has just walked through the bars of the run fence! He was very proud of himself! Hahaha

He can come and go when he pleases and the other 2 are stuck in there! That won't last long i am sure as he will soon be too big to get through.... hehehe


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

chianya said:


> hi ya i see you finally have your new arrival SO CUTE but at least he is worth all the stick u got lol will have to keep us posted on how well he is doing congrats x


Thank you!! :thumbup:

And yes he is definately worth it, he is a dream, he is crated and wakes us up twice during the night for toilet breaks and goes straight back to bed with about 30 seconds whinging! He is doing very well and is very settled, it's like he has always been here!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Thank you!! :thumbup:
> 
> And yes he is definately worth it, he is a dream, he is crated and wakes us up twice during the night for toilet breaks and goes straight back to bed with about 30 seconds whinging! He is doing very well and is very settled, it's like he has always been here!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


its lovely when you get that Feeling I am glad you found Blaze. All your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful puppy....Jill


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww he is sooooo gorgeous!!! 

*Heidi*


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone, Blade is going for his first injection in a week and a half then it will be a month at least before he can go out with the 'big boys'!! We carry him every now and then with us on a walk just to let him meet people and see his 'world'! He loves it as he is so nosey but he just wants to get down and run about!! ( i think that is the Malamute in him! ) LOL


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Aaawww he is lovely, love the one with Logan in it, he looks proud as punch


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

i want! what a cutie! and nice colours i can't wait to see him as a big boy! 

sorry for wishing his puppy month away but i can just tell hes gonna be a big handsome chappy


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

he is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## jessicab (Apr 27, 2010)

he is so cute !!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thanks again everyone, yes Logan is a very proud big brother, he constantly brings Blade things to play with and keeps checking on him when he has a nap! :lol:


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Thanks again everyone, yes Logan is a very proud big brother, he constantly brings Blade things to play with and keeps checking on him when he has a nap! :lol:


Thats so sweet


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Yes i know, i just love sitting and watching them all interact! They are brill, hope they stay great friends. X


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow Blade is one very cute pup, lucky you.xxxxx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> wow Blade is one very cute pup, lucky you.xxxxx


Thank you!

They have just all been out in the garden and played 'bubbles' together! It was so fab to watch Blade running round trying his hardest to catch them before Logan! And of course Logan let him if they both went for the same bubble!! LOL


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

He's just like a teddy! So cute and cuddly :thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous  glad he is settling in well.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thank you both. Yes he does look just like a teddy (at the mo! LOL)
My OH describes him to people as a polar bear x seal pup!! LOL :lol: :lol:

I think he would look fab on a box of old fashioned biscuits or chocolates! He should be a doggie model...... but then i think they ALL should. LOL :thumbup:

Everyone on here has a fab looking dog! :thumbup:


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

how did I mss this ? wow what a fluffy little thing , I really love the little one . he is sooooooo sweet . I am tempted to steal him and the Logan to , I just browsed in your album , what a gorgeous boy logan is and matrix .

More pics is a must . with the lot of them.

but blade is such a cute furry . I just want to kiss him all the time . And he got the look ' ... I am the most gorgeous puppy in the world ..'


----------



## Haley (May 2, 2010)

oh man, absolutely beautiful. Wowzer


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thank you. 

I am biased i guess but yes i think they are all fab dogs too!


----------

